# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اوبو سوفت ويير(OPPO Software)  هذه الهواتف من OPPO ستحصل على الإصدار التجريبي من ColorOS 12 في شهر فبراير

## mohamed73

مع بداية شهر فبراير، كشفت شركة OPPO رسميًا عن قائمة الهواتف الذكية  التي ستتمكن من الحصول على واجهة ColorOS 12 المستندة إلى Android 12 هذا  الشهر.ومع ذلك، لن تحصل الهواتف على الإصدار الثابت خلال هذا الشهر،  فوفقًا للجدول الزمني، ستتلقى 6 هواتف من الشركة الإصدارات التجريبية فقد.ونشر  حساب ColorOS الرسمي على تويتر تغريدة تفيد بأن OPPO ستطرح ColorOS 12  الذي يعمل بنظام Android 12 للأجهزة التالية في فبراير 2022: *بدءًا من فبراير 22:*  هاتف OPPO Reno5 F هاتف OPPO Reno4 F هاتف OPPO F19 Pro هاتف F17 Pro  *بدءًا من فبراير 28**:* OPPO Reno4 Pro OPPO Reno4   ومن  الممكن ان يصل الإصدار الجديد إلى الهواتف المذكورة قبل التاريخ المحدد،  فنادرًا من تلتزم OPPO بالجداول الزمنية وعادةً ما تقوم بإطلاق التحديثات  قبل ميعادها المحدد. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

